# Anno 2070 im Test: Ein bildhübsches Komplexitätsmonster mit überragender Langzeitmotivation



## Peter Bathge (16. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Anno 2070 im Test: Ein bildhübsches Komplexitätsmonster mit überragender Langzeitmotivation* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Anno 2070 im Test: Ein bildhübsches Komplexitätsmonster mit überragender Langzeitmotivation


----------



## Nick1313 (16. November 2011)

89%? Der Test hört sich viel mehr nach 94% an. oO


----------



## TobiasHome (16. November 2011)

Hm ... es scheint zweifelsohne ein tolles Spiel zu sein, allerdings gibt es in diesem Test doch mehr Kritikpunkte als ich erwartet hätte.
Mich stören vor allem die schwachen Farben. Die sind mir schon in der Demo negativ aufgefallen. Und vor allem auch die wohl schwach ausgeprägten Charaktere. Bei den Vorgängern haben mir die Charaktere durch ihre Tiefe, ihre kontrastreichen Persönlichkeiten und ihre entsprechenden (Re-)Aktionen immer sehr gefallen.
Ich denke, dass beides doch ziemlich auf die Atmosphäre drückt. Das Wohlbehagen und "Zu-Hause-Gefühl", was ich auf meinen Inseln immer verspürt habe, wird sicher auch darunter leiden. 

Der Sprung in die Zukunft ist also wohl nicht 100%ig geglückt. Aber dennoch wird das Spiel definitiv unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum liegen 
Denn Anno spielt qualitativ in der obersten Liga, d.h man kann alle Kritikpunkte, denke ich, unter "Jammern auf hohem Niveau", bzw. einfach als Geschmackssache verbuchen


----------



## xMANIACx (16. November 2011)

Mal eine blöde Frage zum Kopierschutz. Da steht das der Ubilauncher im offline Modus funktioniert. Heisst das, dass ich das Spiel nur 1x aktivieren muss und danach immer ohne Internetanbindung spielen kann oder muss ich bei jedem Spielstart online sein um das Spiel zu starten und kann danach in den offline Modus wechseln?

MfG,
xMANIACx


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. November 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage zum Kopierschutz. Da steht das der Ubilauncher im offline Modus funktioniert. Heisst das, dass ich das Spiel nur 1x aktivieren muss und danach immer ohne Internetanbindung spielen kann oder muss ich bei jedem Spielstart online sein um das Spiel zu starten und kann danach in den offline Modus wechseln?



Das zuerst Genannte. Wenn du auf das Spiel-Icon kommst, erscheint der Ubilauncher, egal ob eine Internetverbindung besteht oder nicht. Da dann einmal auf Offline-Modus klicken und das Spiel startet.


----------



## DasHonigkuchenpferd (16. November 2011)

Ich hätte mindstens eine 90 erwartet.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. November 2011)

DasHonigkuchenpferd schrieb:


> Ich hätte mindstens eine 90 erwartet.


 
Wenn ich bei der Wertungsfindung auf derlei Empfindungen Rücksicht nehmen soll, dann will ich aber auch, dass der Fußballgott beim nächsten Heimspiel meiner Frankfurter Eintracht ebenfalls solche Konzessionen macht. Denn da erwarte ich auch immer einen Sieg und bekomme ihn trotzdem nur manchmal


----------



## ArthusoKD (16. November 2011)

Mich stört das gesamte Szenario der Umweltverschmutzung generell.
Es mag ein sehr schönes Spiel zu sein aber ich kann mich mit dem Futuristischen Zeugs  leider nicht identifizieren.  Leider.


----------



## SirForce (16. November 2011)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Hm ... es scheint zweifelsohne ein tolles Spiel zu sein, allerdings gibt es in diesem Test doch mehr Kritikpunkte als ich erwartet hätte.
> Mich stören vor allem die schwachen Farben. Die sind mir schon in der Demo negativ aufgefallen. Und vor allem auch die wohl schwach ausgeprägten Charaktere. Bei den Vorgängern haben mir die Charaktere durch ihre Tiefe, ihre kontrastreichen Persönlichkeiten und ihre entsprechenden (Re-)Aktionen immer sehr gefallen.
> Ich denke, dass beides doch ziemlich auf die Atmosphäre drückt. Das Wohlbehagen und "Zu-Hause-Gefühl", was ich auf meinen Inseln immer verspürt habe, wird sicher auch darunter leiden.
> 
> ...



Dem ist finde ich nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. Der Charm und den Flair, die die alten Anno-Teile (mal von 1503 abgesehen ) versprüht haben, wird hier wohl nicht mehr geboten, aber solange das Grundprinzip und damit die eigentlichen Stärken der Reihe nicht angtetastet werden, sehe ich hier kein Bedenken. 
Jetzt benötige ich nur noch einen neuen PC der das Spiel auch packt


----------



## Heavyflame (16. November 2011)

Wird mein erstes Anno was ich mir nicht kaufe. Das Scenario trifft überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack und auch sonnst wirk vieles Einfallslos und zu sehr auf Nummer sicher. Aus einen Zukunfsscenario hätte man SO viel MEHR machen können. Aber wieder Insel und Schiffe in einen Zeitalter wo man beides anders handhaben könnte. Hoffe das nächste Anno hat mehr Mut zur Veränderung und wenn ihnen nichts einfällt, können sie ja mich Fragen ich hätte 1000 Ideen.


----------



## TeZwo (16. November 2011)

Heavyflame schrieb:


> Wird mein erstes Anno was ich mir nicht kaufe. Das Scenario trifft überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack und auch sonnst wirk vieles Einfallslos und zu sehr auf Nummer sicher. Aus einen Zukunfsscenario hätte man SO viel MEHR machen können. Aber wieder Insel und Schiffe in einen Zeitalter wo man beides anders handhaben könnte. Hoffe das nächste Anno hat mehr Mut zur Veränderung und wenn ihnen nichts einfällt, können sie ja mich Fragen ich hätte 1000 Ideen.



Die Entwickler haben selbst gesagt, dass sie ein Zukunft setting haben möchte was realistisch ist. Es würde mich selbst wunder wenn ich in 59 Jahren irgendwelche übertriebenen Scince Fiction sachen sehe. 



			
				Redaktion schrieb:
			
		

> "Das ist besonders dann ärgerlich, wenn ihr die Produktion einer bestimmten Ware stoppen möchtet und dazu jedes dazugehörige Gebäude einzeln anklicken müsst."



Es gab in Anno1404 die Möglichkeit mit "SHIFT"(oder andere taste ka?! ) plus klick auf "zzZZzz" alle Produktionsstätten der selben Sorte in den Schlaf zu legen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. November 2011)

DasHonigkuchenpferd schrieb:


> Ich hätte mindstens eine 90 erwartet.


 
89% sind doch top. Sprechen immernoch für ein saugutes Spiel. Also was will man mehr? (Die Frage ist rein rhetorischer Natur.  )


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2011)

Netter Test und Peter Bathge ist Eintracht Fan? Damit sind seine Sympathiepunkte um +100 gesteigert worden


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (16. November 2011)

Hm... Sofern es auf Steam erhältlich sein sollte, kommt man dann um den doofen Extra-Launcher rum oder muss man generell nun auch an Ubisoft seine Daten mittels ZusatzsoftwaRe übermitteln?

Sobald Steam als Kopierschutz ausreicht, kaufe ich es. Vorher nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Hm... Sofern es auf Steam erhältlich sein sollte, kommt man dann um den doofen Extra-Launcher rum oder muss man generell nun auch an Ubisoft seine Daten mittels ZusatzsoftwaRe übermitteln?
> .



Das wurde doch schon in Posting #4 geklärt ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. November 2011)

TeZwo schrieb:


> Es gab in Anno1404 die Möglichkeit mit "SHIFT"(oder andere taste ka?! ) plus klick auf "zzZZzz" alle Produktionsstätten der selben Sorte in den Schlaf zu legen.


 
Oh, du hast natürlich Recht, 'tschuldigung.
Da habe ich mich aber auch falsch ausgedrückt - was ich eigentlich meinte, war, dass es schwierig ist, eines der entsprechenden Gebäude erstmal zu finden. Werde das mal bei Gelegenheit verbessern, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Sukultan (17. November 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das zuerst Genannte. Wenn du auf das Spiel-Icon kommst, erscheint der Ubilauncher, egal ob eine Internetverbindung besteht oder nicht. Da dann einmal auf Offline-Modus klicken und das Spiel startet.



Ubisoft-Launcher und eine Bindung an Ubisoft-Benutzerkonto. Das einzig "entschärfte" daran ist der Umstand, daß man nicht jedesmal zum spielen online sein muß. Für mich ist das immer noch Kunden-Drangsalierung.
Mir kommt "Anno 2070" nicht auf den PC.


----------



## Mentor501 (17. November 2011)

Was soll ich nur tun? So viele Spiele so wenig Zeit! ;'( 
Luxusproblem erster Güte!


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (17. November 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Oh, du hast natürlich Recht, 'tschuldigung.
> Da habe ich mich aber auch falsch ausgedrückt - was ich eigentlich meinte, war, dass es schwierig ist, eines der entsprechenden Gebäude erstmal zu finden. Werde das mal bei Gelegenheit verbessern, danke für den Hinweis


 also nach 10 std spielzeit kann ich nur sagen, dass ich absolut keine probleme hab beim finden von gebäuden.

finde 89 zu niedrig. kann mich auf eure tests nicht mehr verlassen in letzter zeit und wüsste gerne mal wie euer bewertungsschema aussieht (wieviel punkte für was und wieviel wird für was abgezogen und so). manchmal hab ich das gefühl ihr habt keins (und ich glaube, ich bin nicht der einzige dem es so geht).


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (17. November 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Oh, du hast natürlich Recht, 'tschuldigung.
> Da habe ich mich aber auch falsch ausgedrückt - was ich eigentlich meinte, war, dass es schwierig ist, eines der entsprechenden Gebäude erstmal zu finden. Werde das mal bei Gelegenheit verbessern, danke für den Hinweis


also nach 10 std spielzeit kann ich nur sagen, dass ich absolut keine probleme hab beim finden von gebäuden.

finde 89 zu niedrig. kann mich auf eure tests nicht mehr verlassen in letzter zeit und wüsste gerne mal wie euer bewertungsschema aussieht (wieviel punkte für was und wieviel wird für was abgezogen und so). manchmal hab ich das gefühl ihr habt keins (und ich glaube, ich bin nicht der einzige dem es so geht).


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> also nach 10 std spielzeit kann ich nur sagen, dass ich absolut keine probleme hab beim finden von gebäuden.
> 
> finde 89 zu niedrig. kann mich auf eure tests nicht mehr verlassen in letzter zeit und wüsste gerne mal wie euer bewertungsschema aussieht (wieviel punkte für was und wieviel wird für was abgezogen und so). manchmal hab ich das gefühl ihr habt keins (und ich glaube, ich bin nicht der einzige dem es so geht).


 Du bist ja sicher auch ein Fan von solchen Spielen, daher ist es für DICH halt sicher eher 95% wert. Die Spielewertungen versuchen aber, den allgemeinen Spielspaß zu bewerten, nicht nur für "Fans". Das ist immer schwer. Es wird sicher auch ganz andere Leute geben, selbst Leute, die auch das Genre gerne mögen, die meckern würden, wenn das Spiel 92% bekommen hätte. Die würden dann schreiben "kann ich nicht verstehen, mir macht Anno 1404 viel mehr Spaß, ich hätte maximal 81% gegegeben..." 

Außerdem ist eh die Frage, was so wichtig daran ist, ob ein Spiel nun 89 oder 91% hat. Was heißt denn bitte diese komische Aussage "kann mich auf eure Tests nicht mehr verlassen" ? Hättest Du allen ernstes den Kauf von Anno 2070 wegen "nur" 89% fast NICHT getätigt? Prozentpunkte zur Kaufnentscheidung ginge vielleicht, wenn man sich zwischen zwei Spielen entscheiden will, die sich sehr stark ähneln. Aber ansonsten sagt eine Wertung "um die 90%" lediglich aus, dass es ein super Spiel ist - dann schaut man SELBER, die Art von Spiel einem überhaupt gefällt und ob einem das Setting gefällt und kauft es dann oder eben auch nicht. Viele kaufen Anno prinzipiell nicht, weil sie keine Aufbaustrategie mögen, andere meiden speziell Anno 2070, weil sie keine technisierte Welt haben wollen, ander greifen vlt zum ersten mal zu Anno, weil sie Holzschiffe und Mittelaltergebäude langweilig fanden usw. 

Prozentwertungen sind ja keine fest definierten Werte. Das ist doch nicht eine Wertung, die ein Spiel entweder als gut oder als schlecht definiert... Der Spielsspaß ist ja schließlich keine oder eine Wegstrecke oder eine Temperatur oder so was, die man exakt messen kann... wenn Du nen Schrank kaufst, der groß genug sein soll, dann MUSS der zB mind 120cm breit sein. Aber bei nem Spiel geht man doch nicht hin und sagt "unter 90% kauf ich nicht, auch wenn es nur 1% drunter ist und GENAU die Art von Spiel ist, die ich liebe" - das wäre echt ziemlich dumm...

Und so oder so: 89% ist eine klasse Wertung - was ist da überhaupt das Problem? Welchen Nachteil hast Du, dass das Spiel nicht zB 92% bekommen hat? Wenn das Spiel jetzt nur 65% bekommen hätte, obwohl es weitesgehend bugfrei und sehr gut gemacht ist und viel Spielspaß bietet, dann könnt ich es ja verstehen - aber 89%? WTF!


----------



## Roy789 (17. November 2011)

Würde mir das Spiel auch gerne bestellen und bin auf eine Seite gestoßen, die ich nicht kenne. Gamesrocket.de Kennt das jemand von euch? Kann man da ruhigen Gewissens bestellen?


----------



## dangee (17. November 2011)

Das Rechtsklickmenü war meine ich auch im Vorgänger standardmäßig ausgeschaltet


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

Roy789 schrieb:


> Würde mir das Spiel auch gerne bestellen und bin auf eine Seite gestoßen, die ich nicht kenne. Gamesrocket.de Kennt das jemand von euch? Kann man da ruhigen Gewissens bestellen?


 kenn ich auch nicht, aber warum willst Du genau dort bestellen? Wenn es ungewöhnlich billig ist, würd ich es lieber sein lassen, sofern du nichts weiteres über den Shop findest


----------



## Mothman (17. November 2011)

Ich habe es mir (auch wenn es da sehr teuer ist) direkt beim "Ubishop" bestellt. Aber da steht schon ne Weile "Die Seriennummer bzw. der Freischaltcode wird bearbeitet.". Und herunterladen kann ich da nichts. 
Etwas nervig. Da wäre ich ja schneller gewesen zu Saturn oder Media Markt zu laufen. Ist beides nicht weit weg.


----------



## TheChicky (17. November 2011)

T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> also nach 10 std spielzeit kann ich nur sagen, dass ich absolut keine probleme hab beim finden von gebäuden.
> 
> finde 89 zu niedrig. kann mich auf eure tests nicht mehr verlassen in letzter zeit und wüsste gerne mal wie euer bewertungsschema aussieht (wieviel punkte für was und wieviel wird für was abgezogen und so). manchmal hab ich das gefühl ihr habt keins (und ich glaube, ich bin nicht der einzige dem es so geht).


 
Ein Spiel, welches den Anspruch hat, Wochen und Monate zu fesseln, bewertet man nicht nach 10 Stunden.... 

Nach 10 Stunden sind sehr viele Spiele noch spassig, nach 10 Wochen nur noch die WIRKLICH guten. Und nach 10 Monaten nur die ALLERBESTEN.


----------



## dangee (17. November 2011)

amazon hat überpünktlich schon gestern geliefert und es ließ sich auch bereits spielen


----------



## Mothman (17. November 2011)

dangee schrieb:


> amazon hat überpünktlich schon gestern geliefert und es* ließ sich* auch bereits spielen


Lässt es sich jetzt nicht mehr spielen?


Der Ubishop hat jetzt bei mir nen Serverfehler.


----------



## dangee (17. November 2011)

heute nicht mehr getestet (bin noch nicht wieder da heim); von daher weiss ich's nicht; wobei die aktivierung ja gestern abgeschlossen wurde und ich somit schwer davon ausgehe dass es auch noch weiterhin seinen dienst verrichtet.


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (17. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du bist ja sicher auch ein Fan von solchen Spielen, daher ist es für DICH halt sicher eher 95% wert. Die Spielewertungen versuchen aber, den allgemeinen Spielspaß zu bewerten, nicht nur für "Fans". Das ist immer schwer. Es wird sicher auch ganz andere Leute geben, selbst Leute, die auch das Genre gerne mögen, die meckern würden, wenn das Spiel 92% bekommen hätte. Die würden dann schreiben "kann ich nicht verstehen, mir macht Anno 1404 viel mehr Spaß, ich hätte maximal 81% gegegeben..."
> 
> (...)
> 
> Und so oder so: 89% ist eine klasse Wertung - was ist da überhaupt das Problem? Welchen Nachteil hast Du, dass das Spiel nicht zB 92% bekommen hat? Wenn das Spiel jetzt nur 65% bekommen hätte, obwohl es weitesgehend bugfrei und sehr gut gemacht ist und viel Spielspaß bietet, dann könnt ich es ja verstehen - aber 89%? WTF!


 
du hast nicht verstanden, worum es mir geht. es geht mir um die vergleichbarkeit von testwertungen. 
skyrim hat mehr als anno, macht aber vielen wichtigen stellen alles falsch (besonders bei steuerung und story und dem schwierigkeitsgrad einzelner gegner. bsp: draugrfürst macht mir übelst probleme, aber der drache der nach der höhle draußen rumfliegt wird von mir locker niedergemetzelt). 
battlefield 3 sieht zwar gut aus und hat ne ordentliche steuerung, aber die kampagne hat man nach 4 std durch und ist noch nicht mal selber geflogen. ein shooter wie jeder andere, der grafisch etwas besser geworden ist, wo kommen die punkte her?!

und das fast jedes gute spiel heutzutage 90er wertung unbedingt haben muss, sehe ich auch nicht so. aber der vergleich zwischen einzelnen wertungen muss erkennbar sein. stichwort objektivität.

und ich spiele shooter, rollenspiele, strategietitel und rennspiele, ich bin überhaupt nicht festgelegt.


----------



## RazorX (17. November 2011)

Kann mal endlich jemand verraten ob das ganze einen LAN Modus hat ? ist leider aus dem Test nicht zu erkennen. Der Vorgänger hatte es zwar, jedoch kann ja sein dass bei 2070 nur noch Online Modus geht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

Dann hat Skyrim und BF3 den Testern halt trotzdem einen Tick mehr Spaß gemacht (und das drückt die Wertung ja aus) als Anno, und zB bei BF3 kommt es ja auch wiederum sehr stark auf den multiplayer an, viele spielen den SP gar nicht. Die SP-Wertung war meines wissens auch unter 90%, oder nicht?

Aber so oder so: die Werte liegen extrem nah beinander. DIR gefällt in der Summe Anno besser, anderen vielleicht nicht. Wenn es jetzt große Unterschiede wären: ok. Aber nur weil Skyrim 91% hat und Anno 89%, heißt das nicht, dass Sykrim eindeutig "besser" ist, sondern an sich sind beide Spiele einfach nur sehr gut. Vor allem kann man bei Skyrim auch nicht alles 100% in einem Test nachvollziehen. Es kann sein, dass zB sogar 3 Tester Skyrim jeweils 2 mal durchgespielt haben und KEINE nennenswerten Gegner-Balancingprobleme hatten, so das dies nie als Negativpunkt in den Test kam. Ich ärger mich auch bei einigen Quests, dass ich durchs halbe Land laufe, alle Wachen locker weghaue und dann einen "Boss" selbst mit 20 mal Nachladen nicht schaffe - aber umgekehrt würden sicher viele auch "meckern", wenn der Boss kaum schwerer wäre als die Wachen oder wenn schon auf dem Weg zu dem Dungeon ein normaler Wolf so stark ist, dass man bestimmte Regionen Skyrims vor Level 20 nicht mal betreten kann 

Und die Prozent sind ja eben KEIN Maß wie ein Längenmaß oder so was, wo ein Spiel eindeutig besser als das andere ist, nur weil es 2% mehr bekommt. Die Wertung ist auch nicht so simpel, dass man sagen kann, dass ein Spiel automatisch mehr Abzug bekommt, nur weil es mehr Negativpunkte hat. idR sind die Wertungen auch eher dafür da, um sie mit anderen Spielen des gleichen Ganres zu vergleichen, und selbst da sind 2-3% dann keine eindeutige Sache.


@RazorX: laut Website ist für Mehrspieler Internet erforderlich. Das klingt danach, dass es keinen LAN-Modus hat, jedenfalls keinen, bei dem Du beim Spielen oder Start komplett offline sein kannst.


----------



## NateAsg (17. November 2011)

mhm, Amazon hat meins noch nicht einmal weggeschickt 
Zum Glück hab ichs mir heut schon bei einem Freund anschaun können, macht echt Spaß


----------



## mars22 (17. November 2011)

kann das sein das das spiel echt scheisse programmiert ist?


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (17. November 2011)

@herbboy:
spaß des testers sollte nur in der persönlichen stellungnahme kommentiert werden. spaß ist nämlich eine hochgradig subjektive sache. das sieht jeder anders. deshalb fänd ichs gut, wenn es ein strenges konzept gäbe, wo dann die punkte nach vorher festgelegten regeln vergeben werden. dann kann jeder sehen, wo das spiel die prozentpunkte verliert.


----------



## dd2ren (18. November 2011)

Habe mal die Demo angespielt, aber ich fand es irgendwie langweilig. 

Naja, wem es gefällt, ich warte auf den Nachfolger der wieder in der Vergangenheit spielt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. November 2011)

RazorX schrieb:


> Kann mal endlich jemand verraten ob das ganze  einen LAN Modus hat ? ist leider aus dem Test nicht zu erkennen. Der  Vorgänger hatte es zwar, jedoch kann ja sein dass bei 2070 nur noch  Online Modus geht.



Es gibt keinen LAN-Modus.



T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> du hast nicht verstanden, worum es mir geht. es geht mir um die vergleichbarkeit von testwertungen.
> skyrim hat mehr als anno, macht aber vielen wichtigen stellen alles falsch (besonders bei steuerung und story und dem schwierigkeitsgrad einzelner gegner. bsp: draugrfürst macht mir übelst probleme, aber der drache der nach der höhle draußen rumfliegt wird von mir locker niedergemetzelt).
> battlefield 3 sieht zwar gut aus und hat ne ordentliche steuerung, aber die kampagne hat man nach 4 std durch und ist noch nicht mal selber geflogen. ein shooter wie jeder andere, der grafisch etwas besser geworden ist, wo kommen die punkte her?!
> 
> ...


 


T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> @herbboy:
> spaß des testers sollte nur in der persönlichen stellungnahme kommentiert werden. spaß ist nämlich eine hochgradig subjektive sache. das sieht jeder anders. deshalb fänd ichs gut, wenn es ein strenges konzept gäbe, wo dann die punkte nach vorher festgelegten regeln vergeben werden. dann kann jeder sehen, wo das spiel die prozentpunkte verliert.


 
Nimm doch mal eine halbwegs aktuelle Ausgabe der PC Games zu Hand (das Heft aus Papier, falls dir das ein Begriff sein sollte ) und schlag dort die Startseite Test auf, die sich meistens irgendwo in der Mitte befindet. Dort sind unsere Teststatuten erklärt und dort findest du auch eine Erläuterung der Motivationskurve, die unseren Wertungen zugrunde liegt. Wir halten nämlich eben gerade nichts davon, ein Spiel in Kategorien zu unterteilen, jeder davon eine Zahl zwischen eins und zehn zuzuweisen und daraus die Gesamtwertung zu errechnen. Das würde ein Spiel nämlich zu stark auf seine technischen Aspekte reduzieren - ein künstlerisch wertvolles Limbo könnte wegen seiner minimalistischen Grafik und des mickrigen Umfangs niemals eine hohe Wertung erzielen, die es unserer Meinung nach verdient hat. Oder ein Plants vs. Zombie. Oder sogar ein Panzer Corps: Wehrmacht.
Spiele sind mehr als die Summe ihrer Einzelteile. Das von dir vorgeschlagene System ist in etwa so, als würde man für die Bewertung eines Buches Covergestaltung und Papierqualität gleichberechtigt neben Schreibstil und Geschichte stellen. Manch andere Magazine mögen das so tun und das sei ihnen auch unbenommen - wir versuchen jedoch, eher den reinen Spielspaß eines Spiels mit der Wertung auszudrücken. Dazu hält der Tester während des Spielens seine Eindrücke in einer Tabelle fest - dabei kommen Spielspaßberge und Frusttäler zustande, die sich zu einer manchmal konstanten, manchmal im Zickzack verlaufenen Linie zusammenfügen. Der Mittelwert dieser Kurve ist dann die Wertung.

Was die von dir gewünschte Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Spielen angeht: Das kann kein Wertungssystem dieser Welt bieten. Wie willst du auch Skyrim, Battlefield 3 und Anno 2070 miteinander vergleichen? Das sind drei völlig verschiedene Genres mit komplett anderen Anforderungen und Herausforderungen! Spiele lassen sich lediglich vergleichen, wenn sie im selben Genre existieren. Bei Anno 2070 ist der direkte Konkurrent Anno 1404 - und der war meiner Meinung nach eine Ecke besser. Daher auch der Wertungsunterschied: 2070 bekommt 89, 1404 eine 91. 

Letztendlich empfehle ich dir aber, dich nicht zu sehr an den Wertungen aufzuhängen. Nicht umsonst steht die Zahl ganz am Ende des Tests - die Pro&Contra-Punkte im Text sollten Anhaltspunkt genug sein, um zu entscheiden, ob ein Spiel für dich empfehlenswert ist. Wenn nicht, dann hat der zuständige Autor (also ich ) geschlampt und du darfst dich gerne nochmals beschweren


----------



## Roy789 (18. November 2011)

@Herbboy: Ich fand die Digital Deluxe Edition da relativ günstig - 52,49€. Hab allerdings bei Ubisoft folgende Meldung gefunden: 
ACHTUNG! Betrifft die Fehlermeldung "Produktschl
Scheint also doch alles ok zu sein bei Gamesrocket, wenn die hier als offizieller Partner genannt werden.


----------



## blindmcat (18. November 2011)

Es wird geschrieben, man muß einmal online gehen zum registrieren. Danach gehts ohne CD und Offline.

Ich habe einen Laptop und einen Rechner daheim stehen. Möchte eigentlich auf beiden spielen können!

Geht das überhaupt? Geht das dann nur online?


----------



## wurzn (19. November 2011)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Habe mal die Demo angespielt, aber ich fand es irgendwie langweilig.
> 
> Naja, wem es gefällt, ich warte auf den Nachfolger der wieder in der Vergangenheit spielt.


 
die demo is auch sowas von kacke. ganz schlimm. hatte anfangs auch bedenken wegen dem setting. nach paar std spielen, is es nur noch genial. einfach anno, in topform. für jeden anno fan, ein muss.
warum die demo, oder die kampagnie so verkorkst is, ka.


----------



## Svatlas (19. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ander greifen vlt zum ersten mal zu Anno, weil sie Holzschiffe und Mittelaltergebäude langweilig fanden usw.



Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich mir Anno2070 holen gleich 

Hoffe nur das nicht überall dieser langweilige Teletubbie Sound gespielt wird, wenn es zur Aktion kommt wie in der Demo. Dachte echt ich bin im falschen Film, wo der Staudamm zusammenbricht und die halbe Bevölkerung ertrinkt und der Soundtrack versprüht den Eindruck "Ja ersauft Ja ersauft!! Etwas überspitzt aber fand ich echt schade.....ging viel Atmosphäre flöten


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. November 2011)

blindmcat schrieb:


> Es wird geschrieben, man muß einmal online gehen zum registrieren. Danach gehts ohne CD und Offline.
> 
> Ich habe einen Laptop und einen Rechner daheim stehen. Möchte eigentlich auf beiden spielen können!
> 
> Geht das überhaupt? Geht das dann nur online?


 
Was meinst du jetzt genau? Dass du auf beiden Rechnern spielen kannst? Klar, funktioniert, auch offline, sobald du das Spiel einmal aktiviert hast. Die Speicherstände musst du aber selbst zwischen den PCs austauschen, die gleicht das Spiel nicht automatisch ab.


----------



## Svatlas (19. November 2011)

Bekomm echt nen Föhn.....da holt man sich ein Game für 50 Euro und kann es nicht spielen.... Die Server melden einen nicht ab und ich kann mich net mehr einloggen.....

Dieser Benutzer ist schon eingeloggt! Das schon seid Stunden......

Solangsam kommt man sich von der Spiele Industrie echt verarscht vor, seies EA Ubisoft und CO.

Diese einmalige Aktivierung um dann Offline spielen zu koennen ist auch das hinterlistigste^^ 1x Aktivieren bei jedem Versuch zu spielen oder wie?


----------



## MisterSmith (19. November 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> ...Diese einmalige Aktivierung um dann Offline spielen zu koennen ist auch das hinterlistigste^^ 1x Aktivieren bei jedem Versuch zu spielen oder wie?


 Du hast aber den Offline-Modus wie es im 5. Beitrag dieses Threads beschrieben ist aktiviert? Aber wenigstens haben die den Kopierschutz bei Anno 1404 per Patch entfernt, dann besteht vielleicht die Chance dass der DRM auch bei 2070 irgendwann entfernt wird.


----------



## Svatlas (19. November 2011)

Bei mir geht garnichts selbst der Offline Modus nicht. Klick ich auf Offline Modus will er ne Verbindung. 

Und mit Verbingung geht auch nicht, weil dann steht da Dieser User ist bereits eingeloggt!

Gespielt habe ich grad mal 2 Missionen und musste ausloogen und jetzt der driss da....


----------



## rasilo (20. November 2011)

> finde 89 zu niedrig. kann mich auf eure tests nicht mehr verlassen in  letzter zeit und wüsste gerne mal wie euer bewertungsschema aussieht  (wieviel punkte für was und wieviel wird für was abgezogen und so).  manchmal hab ich das gefühl ihr habt keins (und ich glaube, ich bin  nicht der einzige dem es so geht).


Bei mir genau anders rum, ich finde empfinde 89% als zu hoch. Anno2070 ist vor allem ein Singleplayer-Spiel und lebt von seinen Endlosgames mit Computergegnern. Wieso wird nirgends erwähnt, dass eine KI quasi nicht vorhanden ist und die Gegenspieler lediglich  schlecht gescriptete Inselbesetzer sind, die mit einem realistisch seine Siedlung aufbauenden Mitspieler der Vorgänger rein garnichts gemeinsam hat? Damit kann man doch den Hauptpart des Spiels fast vergessen. Spaß machen die Endlosgames so definitiv nicht.

Dazu kommen Dinge wie relativ wenige Warenketten vor allem auf Stufe 4. und ein nur bedingt brauchbarer Offlinemodus.

Ich mag das neue Setting, aber die oben genannten Punkte lassen bei mir den Spielspaß nach 2 Endlospartien (beide Fraktionen 1x) und damit maximal 15h gegen 0 sinken. Keine Ahnung, wieso das Spiel so gelobt wird, imo ist das Spiel ein Rückschritt.


----------



## wurzn (21. November 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Bei mir geht garnichts selbst der Offline Modus nicht. Klick ich auf Offline Modus will er ne Verbindung.
> 
> Und mit Verbingung geht auch nicht, weil dann steht da Dieser User ist bereits eingeloggt!
> 
> Gespielt habe ich grad mal 2 Missionen und musste ausloogen und jetzt der driss da....


 
Jo, hatte genau den selben mist. Hatte sogar neu installiert. Du musst dein netz komplett beenden, spiel starten, dann netz wieder starten. Dann gehts offline. Paar std später, hat es sich im game wieder verbunden. War auch am ausflippen. Vermutlich hat ubi deshalb keinen vernümpftigen support. Und da sind alle gleich. Ubi, ea, steam. Wenn sich da was aufhängt, kommt man nimmer nei, als zahlender kunde wohl gemerkt. Und dank eula, kann man die nichtmal verklagen.

Zum spiel: Finds besser als die letzten 2 annos. Leicht komplexer.


----------



## wurzn (21. November 2011)

rasilo schrieb:


> Bei mir genau anders rum, ich finde empfinde 89% als zu hoch. Anno2070 ist vor allem ein Singleplayer-Spiel und lebt von seinen Endlosgames mit Computergegnern. Wieso wird nirgends erwähnt, dass eine KI quasi nicht vorhanden ist und die Gegenspieler lediglich  schlecht gescriptete Inselbesetzer sind, die mit einem realistisch seine Siedlung aufbauenden Mitspieler der Vorgänger rein garnichts gemeinsam hat? Damit kann man doch den Hauptpart des Spiels fast vergessen. Spaß machen die Endlosgames so definitiv nicht.
> 
> Dazu kommen Dinge wie relativ wenige Warenketten vor allem auf Stufe 4. und ein nur bedingt brauchbarer Offlinemodus.
> 
> Ich mag das neue Setting, aber die oben genannten Punkte lassen bei mir den Spielspaß nach 2 Endlospartien (beide Fraktionen 1x) und damit maximal 15h gegen 0 sinken. Keine Ahnung, wieso das Spiel so gelobt wird, imo ist das Spiel ein Rückschritt.


 
Ok, die ki cheatet . Aber ich mag es im mp. Schon des alte anno.
Weniger warenketten auf 4, ok, aber es gibt mehr Baustoffe und ketten dazu. Und ökobilaz und strom+ dazugehörige ketten. Komplett unterschiedliche waren bei tycons und ecos. Also is des nicht so tragisch mit ketten auf stufe 4. Des Militär find ich auch besser, also haben sie deutlich mehr richtig gemacht als fasch. Find ich zumindest. Probier es einfach mal im mp, wenn dir die ki zu doof is


----------



## Amanra (21. November 2011)

was mir gut gefällt ist, dass offensichtlich der kindliche Disney-Stil wieder weg ist, der mir in den letzten beiden Mittelalterepisoden doch ziemlich auf die Nerven fiel,


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (22. November 2011)

Muss mir das neue Anno auch noch anschauen - die Demo lief auf meinem Surf-PC nicht so prickelnd, sah aber schon nicht schlecht aus. Endlich mal ein neues Setting, auch wenn die Spielmechanik weitgehend gleichgeblieben ist.


----------



## BORG2000 (23. November 2011)

Eines der besten Spiele heuer !


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2011)

Das Spiel ist ja ganz gut und es kommt auch schnell das typische Anno-Feeling auf. Aber der Online-Zwang ist eine Zumutung. Seit Veröffentlichung des Spiels gab es bereits mehrere Serverausfälle und eine miserable Informationspolitik seitens Ubisoft verbessert die Lage auch nicht. Warum berichtet ihr nicht mal darüber? Ein kurzer Blick in die entsprechenden Ubisoft-Foren verdeutlicht schnell die Lage und den Ärger der Käufer.


----------



## teleton (9. Dezember 2011)

Finger weg!!! Das Spiel ist derart verbugt...sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2011)

Auch interessant zum Thema Anno2070 und Kopierschutz: Login-Server für Anno 2070 teilweise nicht erreichbar - 06.12.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

@teleton: ich hab bisher keinen einzigen Fehler gehabt ^^

@shadow-man: ja, an dem Tag gab es Probleme. Aber ansonsten hab ich keinerlei LogInProbleme gehabt, zudem MUSS man sich ja nicht einloggen, man kann es auch offline spielen nach einmaliger Aktivierung.


----------



## MightyMetalMonk (18. Dezember 2011)

Heißt dass, dass ich im Offline-Modus keine Achievements kriege?


----------



## marhal (28. Januar 2012)

anno 2070 - das schlechteste anno aller zeiten !
langzeitmotivation im endlosspiel (echte anno fans spielen NUR single player endlosspiel) gleich null. 
nach drei bis vier stunden spielzeit passiert nichts neues mehr,
keine neuen gebäude, man hat alles wesentliche gesehen, total langweilig.

diese welt hat mir anno sowieso nichts zu tun. 
anno ist "die gute alte welt", mit wuselnden bauern und händlern, und nicht eine düstere zukunftswelt mit explodierenden atombomben. solchen dreck gibts in der realität genug, das will niemand in einem pc spiel sehen (ausser action-spiel fans vielleicht).

der kopierschutz ist eine frechheit und hat mich davon überzeugt, lieber eine netzversion mit dem crack zu spielen als eine gekaufte version. 
meine gekaufte habe ich bald weiterverkauft (das kann übrigens jeder andere auch, verknüpft das spiel einfach mit einer anonymen email adresse und einem neuen, anonymen ubi-account, und nicht mit euren echten daten, dann könnt ihr den ubi account gleich mit verkaufen. 
auf diese weise ist verkauf möglich. ich hab es so gemacht. klappt gut und easy.

dieses spiel ist aber so schlecht, dass es mir nichtmal den download aus dem netz wert wäre. 
ich spiele weiter 1404, das war wenigstens noch anno.

ubisoft ist eine firma, die für spieler nichts taugt. die wollen euch bloss online locken, um euch noch mehr geld aus der tasche zu ziehen. kein denkender mensch spielt online, es sei denn, er lässt sich gerne ausnehmen.

kauft lieber bei anständigen firmen, die keinen kopierschutz verwenden (oh ja - die gibt es noch).

von mir kriegt ab sofort ubisoft, schon aus prinzip, keinen cent mehr.
wer seine kunden übers ohr hauen will, wird bald nicht mehr viele haben.
und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn ich dir prinzipiell zustimme (ich fand das neue Anno nach der Demo auch grässlich austauschbar und unwichtig), gehört das Gerede über Cracks definitiv nicht hier her. Ein guter Bash in Ehren, den Rest brauchen wir hier aber nicht.


----------



## TheChicky (28. Januar 2012)

marhal schrieb:


> kein denkender mensch spielt online, es sei denn, er lässt sich gerne ausnehmen.


 
Was für ein Blödsinn...


----------



## dwayne1988 (28. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn ich das neue Setting gut finde, da es dafür sorgt das die Serie nicht so gammelt wie COD, BF, MOH und wie sie alle heißen, fehlt in 2070 wirklich die motivation von vorne bis hinten. Die Vorgänger konnten einen gut ein Wochende  gut beschäftigen doch der teil nicht so sehr spätesten bei Ingeneuren höre ich auf eine karte zu spielen es wird einfach stupide langweilig.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Januar 2012)

Hmm, mich würde mal interessieren, woran ihr das festmacht, dass es nach einer Zeit langweilig wird - wovon gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig? Fehlen euch Gebäude, Waren, etc? Woher kommt diese plötzliche Lustlosigkeit bei euch? Ich konnte diese Beobachtungen bei mir selbst jedenfalls nicht machen, auch die anderen Leute hier in der Redaktion hatten mit 2070 ähnlich lang anhaltenden Spaß wie mit 1404.


----------



## dwayne1988 (28. Januar 2012)

Weiter als Ingeneuer komme bei den spiel nie da mir bis dahin die lust wieder flöten geht, egal ob noch Bausätze der Techs und Tycoons kommen ändern sie an meiner meinung nichts. Man bekommt halt einfach ein fertig gefühl so nach ded motto nun erlebe ich eh nichts mehr spannendes. Bei der Kampage habe auch am ende die letzten Tech Missionen aufgehört es wurde mirt persönlich zu düster im den ganzen Spiel es war halt deprimierend auf die dauer, nur Ödlande zu sehen. Nebenbei steht man teilweise auch unter miesen Druck es nervt halt der ständige streit zwischen den Fraktionen ala liefer XY lieber zu mir als zu YX. Es fehlt halt dadurch die Freiheit die man sonst hatte man konnte ganz in Ruhe sein ding machen zwischendurch nervt die Ki zwar mal aber man wurde nicht dauernd belästigt udn bekam keinen seltsamen sachen. Ich denke die meisten wollen ganz in Ruhe sich etwas aufbauen ohne von komplexität erschlagen zu werden und von anderen dingen stetig behindert zu werden. Im grunde war die Welt von 1404 da angenehmer udn die Ki nervte halt nicht dauernd und man kommt auch nicht in so deprimierenden Situationen, nebenbei da zuviel komplexen kram produktionsketten von 5 gebäuden für eine sache eine menge nerviger aufwand. Es gitb im grunde viele gründe die man spontan findne kann wenn man mal etwas sucht. Zumindest wäre es toll wenn der nächste anno teil wieder im Mittelalter angesidelt ist, und man die selben Features wie jetzt hat im zusatz das doer ewine Heimatstadt vorhanden ist wo man hinfahren kann was dann zusätrzlich 2 3 mitn in ansprich nimmt bis erreicht.


----------

